# Husky 326ls



## ggoodman (Aug 15, 2013)

So I mowed about a half acre with it including fence rows. When choke is turned off It takes a long time to hit WOT. at half choke it revs right up. So I assume that the load speed passages are clogded...I have serviced many chainsaw and small engine carbs can i service this one? anything I should watch out for?


Thanks 
GG


----------

